# Persian: کیک در تنبان کسی افتادن



## HZKhan

Salam!
What does the phrase کیک در تبنان کسی افتادن mean in Persian?

Here's the context:
هوا به اندازه‌ای خوب و آفتاب به قدری مطبوع بود که حد و حساب نداشت. سهره‌ها و طرقه‌ها در باغستان‌های اطراف هیاهوی عجیبی راه انداخته بودند و از پشت کارخانجات نجاری صدای پای نظامی سربازان آلمانی به گوش می‌رسید که معلوم بود مشغول مشق هستند. کیک در تنبانم افتاده بود و پیش خود فکر می‌کردم که دیوانگی است که آدم اینها را بگذارد و برود خود را گرفتار اسم فاعل و اسم مفعول بکند


----------



## colognial

Salam, Pakistani Khan. This is an expression, meaning to be stirred, literally, to be agitated as a result of being swarmed by fleas inside one's pants!


----------



## darush

Pakistani Khan said:


> Salam!
> What does the phrase کیک در تبنان کسی افتادن mean in Persian?
> 
> Here's the context:
> هوا به اندازه‌ای خوب و آفتاب به قدری مطبوع بود که حد و حساب نداشت. سهره‌ها و طرقه‌ها در باغستان‌های اطراف هیاهوی عجیبی راه انداخته بودند و از پشت کارخانجات نجاری صدای پای نظامی سربازان آلمانی به گوش می‌رسید که معلوم بود مشغول مشق هستند. کک در تنبانم افتاده بود و پیش خود فکر می‌کردم که دیوانگی است که آدم اینها را بگذارد و برود خود را گرفتار اسم فاعل و اسم مفعول بکند



کک:flea


----------



## colognial

darush said:


> کک:flea


 darush, I believe 'کیک' (pronounced 'kick') is correct, as it is a variation of 'کک' (pronounced 'kack').


----------



## darush

colognial said:


> ...'کیک' (pronounced 'kick') is correct, as it is a variation of 'کک' (pronounced 'kack').



You are right,as I see in some dictionaries(Dehkhoda for example).But, do you know any where(or any dialect)it's pronounced _kick_?


----------



## colognial

Not really, no. But then I've not been looking!

However, I could provide the example below that shows how Molana pronounces this word:

بهر کیکی تو گلیمی را مسوز
وز صداع هرمگس مگذار روز


----------



## darush

Thank you colognial!


----------



## Jervoltage

The pronunciation is /kejk/, to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## colognial

Jervoltage said:


> The pronunciation is /kejk/, to the best of my knowledge.


 CAKE? I think you could be right, Jervoltage. In any case, Cake or Kick seems to be older than Cack.


----------



## Soheils

to my knowledge, both the Razavi-South Khorasanis and the Eastern Kurds pronounce it as Cake, at least traditionally.
unfortunately, The Khorasani dialects are weakening, which is a pity, as I think they are much closer to Pahlavi than Standard tehrani persian.


----------



## colognial

Soheils, are the Razavi South Khorasanis distinct from other Khorasanis in local dialect?


----------



## Soheils

Yes, They are. You see, Khorasan contains many different ethnicities. The northern khorasani dialects contain Kurdish influences, while in some areas the people speak the kurmanji language. in Mashhad, the major urban center, the local speech is a mere accent of Standard persian, as a result of being an important city with connections to the capital, with slight Turko-Mongolic (or as the mashhadis say, Barbari influences in the lexicon.
The Cities to the west and south of khorasan on the other hand, have dialects in which many properties of Middle persian, Dari and Parthian are retained. for example, the use of -ag to denote nouns or items as the third person, and the lexicon is significantly different from the Standard dialects, being much closer to the vocabulary you find in Golestan or Shanameh. 
in fact, Tehranis can NOT understand this dialects in oral form, and the only thing that makes them a dialect instead of a language is that they have the same grammatical structure as persian.
also interesting, is the dialect continuum in this area.
Soheil


----------



## Soheils

also, this languages sound much harsher than modern persian, though much softer than turkish or arabic, as was the case with Parthian and Middle Persian. so when a Nishaburi tries to speak like a tehrani, the results are very comic, as they try to soften up all consonants, and shorten every vowel, pronouncing Man Raftam as Mon Rauftame.


----------



## colognial

Soheils said:


> also, this languages sound much harsher than modern persian, though much softer than turkish or arabic, as was the case with Parthian and Middle Persian. so when a Nishaburi tries to speak like a tehrani, the results are very comic, as they try to soften up all consonants, and shorten every vowel, pronouncing Man Raftam as Mon Rauftame.


 Hardly comical, this. Thank you very much for your explanation, Soheils. I should like to ask of the relation between these dialects and the Dari spoken in Afghanistan, but I suspect this would call for a new thread.


----------



## Afshin81

The nearest English equivalent is:
_*to have ants in one's pants
*_
Cambridge dictionary:
have ants in your pants Meaning in the Cambridge English Dictionary


----------



## PersoLatin

HZKhan said:


> هوا به اندازه‌ای خوب و آفتاب به قدری مطبوع بود که حد و حساب نداشت. سهره‌ها و طرقه‌ها در باغستان‌های اطراف هیاهوی عجیبی راه انداخته بودند و از پشت کارخانجات نجاری صدای پای نظامی سربازان آلمانی به گوش می‌رسید که معلوم بود مشغول مشق هستند. کیک در تنبانم افتاده بود و پیش خود فکر می‌کردم که دیوانگی است که آدم اینها را بگذارد و برود خود را گرفتار اسم فاعل و اسم مفعول بکند


The expression means, وسوسه  شدن - to be tempted to do something because of influence of a situation, or in its active version,  وسوسه كردن - to tempt someone into some action (کیک/کک در تنبان كسى انداختن), in your example, it is the good weather that tempted him/her, not to go and گرفتار اسم فاعل و اسم مفعول بکند (here the good weather کیک/کک در تنبانش انداخت)


----------

